# Craftsman router adjustment is stuck



## raynaldb (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a 2 hp craftsman router hooked up to a router table. I cannot adjust the depth because it's stuck. The last time I used it, I had a really hard time to adjust it. Is there anyone here with the same problem and can it be fixed short of using a sledge hammer on it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Joseph

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

At this stage I would keep away from the sledge hammer.....

What model router are you using?


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome Joseph,

My first guess is it's bound up with sawdust.

Mike


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

raynaldb said:


> I have a 2 hp craftsman router hooked up to a router table. I cannot adjust the depth because it's stuck. The last time I used it, I had a really hard time to adjust it. Is there anyone here with the same problem and can it be fixed short of using a sledge hammer on it.


Hi Joseph, welcome to the forum
Need a model number and is it a fixed or plunge base mounted in there? Odds are it's jammed up with sawdust..likely need to pull it out of the table and give it a good cleaning and lube....wax or graphite. When we get a model number we can pull up a parts explode and look for other possibilities. Good luck


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello! I will assume that it is a router without plunge! They have been bad at collecting sawdust in the adjustment threads. A little air, and working the router up, and down, ever so lightly will help loosen it. It helps to have help to turn the locking wheel up, and down. Or the adjustment, that way You can work the air, and help take a bit of sawdust out of the cavity. The brush that I use it the brush that has stiffer bristles They are used for clean-up when working with auto parts cleaning. I will use a longer wire tie to get the saw dust moving while blowing. Once cleaned, dry it up, but do not lube! Any kind of lubricant will hold sawdust., I hope I have it correct on the type of router You have


----------



## Chris Roeder (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree with Howard about about lubricants but I did find rubbing the router with every day wax found in the canning department at Walmart helps a lot.

Chris


----------



## Andy in Travelers Rest S (Aug 15, 2015)

*Craftsman router with stuck height adjustment*

I have the same problem. Taking it out of the table and cleaning helps but not for long. Any help in keeping the chips out of the gears short of hooking up a vacuum system? 

Very frustrating. 

Andy in Travelers Rest, SC


----------



## imagonman (Oct 21, 2019)

It's NOT dust or dirt inside. These are notorious for not being adjustable straight outta the box. The black plastic housing on the motor is a few thousandths too large & bind up too easily. The only solution is to 'turn down' the diameter of that motor housing w/ sandpaper. Long tedious process but does 'fix' the problem w/ these routers so they work like they should. A couple of hours & works like new or it 's supposed to.


----------



## clockwork (Oct 14, 2019)

I just got finished taking my Craftsman apart for the same reason. I don't think mine is exactly the same but it has a red sleeve that you release and it's supposed to slide this way and that and cause the router motor to go up and down the amount you want and then you lock it there. Mine would not move and I actually took that sleeve off and the grooves and the sleeve itself were packed with saw dust. A dry film lube would probably work fine for some time but with yours being in a table upside down will probably collect saw dust over time but you will know what the problem is. I had just ordered a new base plate that has different size bushing guides that are easily locked into place and removed and it just really annoyed me that I had such a hard time adjusting the router height.


----------



## 11 bravo (10 mo ago)

I'm having the same problem with that pin. Can't figure it out.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @11 bravo 

The post before yours is dated October 2019. I would suggest that you start a new thread outlining your issue and you may receive some help. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome to the forum, Ray and Bravo - if you guys could share some photos of your issues, it would help us help you with the most accurate options.


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

mpbc48 said:


> Welcome Joseph,
> 
> My first guess is it's bound up with sawdust.
> 
> Mike


I agree. I have a table mounted PC 890 that has to be cleaned quite often. Inherent with most fixed base routers when they're inverted.


----------



## woodchipperbob (9 mo ago)

raynaldb said:


> I have a 2 hp craftsman router hooked up to a router table. I cannot adjust the depth because it's stuck. The last time I used it, I had a really hard time to adjust it. Is there anyone here with the same problem and can it be fixed short of using a sledge hammer on it.


Can I use silicone


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

woodchipperbob said:


> Can I use silicone


Best thing I know of is to remove it from the table, shake it and blow it with compressed air until enough sawdust has been removed to get some movement, then separate the motor from the base to clean all the dust from between the two. Don't use any lube of any kind until it's clean. It just makes the dust gum up and harder to remove.


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

woodchipperbob said:


> Can I use silicone


I've tried silicone, and it works, but doesn't seem to last very long. The best I've found is graphite in a tube that's [nearly] grease free such as valve stem lube.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @woodchipperbob


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @woodchipperbob , welcome to the forum.


----------



## fujialoha1 (4 mo ago)

Oh man I thought I was alone and an idiot. Are we talking about the router with the plastic locks and you twist the body to set the depth? Mine won't move at all I'm going insane and ready to buy new.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome, Fuji - yes, it's time to retire that one and buy new.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @fujialoha1 , welcome to the forum.

Remember, they are only tools to be replaced as required.

Some people seem to form a special attachment to their tools,,,,,,


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @fujialoha1


----------

